# Female puppy available from Phlick's



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

According to the website, Janet has one female puppy still available. The puppy is Nikki's 1/2 sister. Oh boy do I wish I could get her! She's really cute.

http://www.phlicksmaltese.com/


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh man, isn't she adorable?!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

She is adorable.. :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: cute puppy :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i love her face!!! :wub2: she is such a cutie


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww is that the picture of the girl on her website? When I first started out looking for a puppy in October, I saw her and spoke with Janet about her but she said she was going to watch her for show. She even gave back the deposit to a family that had already wanted her. I really REALLY wanted her and I kept checking back with Janet to see if she was still going to show her. Janet said she would let me know. She was so very sweet and understanding of my predicament that she called around and told me whenever she knew a breeder with a female puppy available. She just checked up on me last month but I had already found my Gigi but I swear that is such a pretty pup. :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

My goodness, isn't she pretty!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

That puppy came home with me on January 10th. Her name is Lainey and we are in love! She and Bella have become big buddies! These pictures aren't the best (she has a wet little mouth) but they are all I have here at work.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Bella Rose @ Jan 26 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713766


> That puppy came home with me on January 10th. Her name is Lainey and we are in love! She and Bella have become big buddies! These pictures aren't the best (she has a wet little mouth) but they are all I have here at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG she is soooo stunning! Is that the same one on the website? Gosh you are so lucky  You must post lots of pictures of your girls


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 26 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713768


> OMG she is soooo stunning! Is that the same one on the website? Gosh you are so lucky [/B]


Yes, it's the same one that is on her site. She was holding her for show but at 6 months, she's only 3.1 lbs so she's not big enough.  I'm lucky enough to have 2 of Janet's babies!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Bella Rose @ Jan 26 2009, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713770


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 26 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713768





> OMG she is soooo stunning! Is that the same one on the website? Gosh you are so lucky [/B]


Yes, it's the same one that is on her site. She was holding her for show but at 6 months, she's only 3.1 lbs so she's not big enough.  I'm lucky enough to have 2 of Janet's babies!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awwww I'm so happy for you, she is beautifufl! Janet is a great breeder, like I said before, if I hadn't found Gigi first, Janet was going to sell her to me. That's one of the reasons Gigi wasn't going to be shown too.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How wonderful for you, Leigh Ann! She's a cutie pie. :tender: I know you are enjoying her!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's adorable Leigh Ann :wub: :wub: I'm glad to hear her and Bella are getting along so well!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations, Leigh Ann! I'm glad your shared your secret with us!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Ohh, she is adorable. Congrats! She's Nikki's 1/2 sister. Same mom.

I wish you the best with her.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

When I checked the OP's link there is a male and a female puppy on the puppy page. Are they just pictures, or does she have the male on there?


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 27 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714157


> When I checked the OP's link there is a male and a female puppy on the puppy page. Are they just pictures, or does she have the male on there?[/B]


I believe the male is also gone but you should call her and ask if you are interested.  She's a super nice lady!


----------



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

I have spoken with Janet in the past and really enjoyed talking to her. She is a great person and really cares about her Maltese's. She is great and I would consider her in the future if we ever get a second maltese.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats! She is super cute!! :wub:


----------

